# At What Age Do You Stop Feeding Puppy Food?



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Right now I feed Tango 1/4 cup of dry Royal Canin Mini-Puppy mixed with 2-3 teaspoons of Pro Plan Puppy wet food. Tango will be 7 months old on 7/18 and I was just wondering when I should stop feeding him the wet food and then when should I change from puppy food to adult food?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I switched at one year. That was with Bonnie's vets advice.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Usually you switch to adult food around a year (give or take a few months). I think I switched Lexi around 11 months because she wasn't as active (it was the winter) and she was putting on some weight. With Nikki I never really switched her. Lexi and Nikki were eating each others food so after talking to my vet I put them on an all stage dog food. They are still on it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Puppy food you can stop about when they quit growing. Wet food is a different thing. Frosty has been eating canned food and dry all his 14 yrs. He prefers canned, so why make him eat all dry kibble? Dry kibble was invented not because it's better, just for human convenience.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Puppy food you can stop about when they quit growing. Wet food is a different thing. Frosty has been eating canned food and dry all his 14 yrs. He prefers canned, so why make him eat all dry kibble? Dry kibble was invented not because it's better, just for human convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, mine have wet for breakfast, and wet for dinner. I leave dry kibble out 24/7 for them to snack on. 

It's reccomended to feed puppy food for the first year, however I switched around nine months. My older dogs end up eating the puppy food, and the puppies end up eating Daisy's "senior" food. They seem to be doing well with the "all-stage" DVP's Natural Balance, and Wellness New Zealand Venison and Sweet Potato.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I started fedding Bella Royal Canin for fussy eaters when she was 10 1/2 months old. It is not much different than the puppy food stats. And she likes the likes the Royal Canin for fussy eaters better than the Royal Canin Mini chunk puppy food.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks to this wonderful site, I found out I could be feeding Perri a much better food than he was currently on. This was around 9 months, and I just wanted to start him on the adult formula of his new food. I asked Jaimie about it, and she said that would be fine. I think the norm is about a year, so I would think Tango might be too young now at 7 months for the switch.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I want my dogs off all wet food as soon as possible. I want this done before they get their permanent teeth, and may do it as early as three to four months. My vet said that was best for their teeth. It's funny, but I've had some big dogs here for rescue who have great teeth. I'll bet they have never seen the inside of a can of dog food.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Thanks to this wonderful site, I found out I could be feeding Perri a much better food than he was currently on. This was around 9 months, and I just wanted to start him on the adult formula of his new food. I asked Jaimie about it, and she said that would be fine. I think the norm is about a year, so I would think Tango might be too young now at 7 months for the switch.[/B]


What is the brand and kind of food you are feeding Perri now?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Julie--
Perri was on Eukanuba, but after finding that there are much better foods out there, and after looking at many different foods, I switched him to Canine Caviar Lamb and Pearl Millet. He's on the lamb formula simply because that's what he was on before. He's doing very well on it, as is my parents Bichon. They switched him over as well, and report that he's not "getting into stuff" as much anymore--they think because it's more nutritionally complete than his previous food.
Anyway, here's the link--once you're on there you can click on the Education tab at the top of the page to read more about it if you like.
Canine Caviar


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

switched lola to nb food (which is for all life stages) around 8 or 9 months old. she loves the stuff!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I want my dogs off all wet food as soon as possible. I want this done before they get their permanent teeth, and may do it as early as three to four months. My vet said that was best for their teeth. It's funny, but I've had some big dogs here for rescue who have great teeth. I'll bet they have never seen the inside of a can of dog food.[/B]


Everyone has their own feelings about, or reasons for, what they feed, and I really don't want to start a debate here--but-- When I told a dog nutritionist that the reason I thought Frosty should eat at least half his food as dry kibble (cause it was good for his teeth







), she just grinned and said "does eating crunchy cookies help your teeth?" She said eating crunchy hard food has nothing to do with the health of their teeth. I asked the vet about it and he said the same. They said if the dog prefers canned and it is a canned that is recommended as a completed and healthy food, I should quit trying so hard to get him to eat the dry stuff. I still have it there for him 24/7 and feel better if he eats a bit of it, mostly because I believe that variety is good--bigger chance of getting all the essentials he needs. He has always, from day one, been a poor eater, so getting all the necessities down him is a problem.







I'm also cooking for him as part of his diet now.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

[/QUOTE] Everyone has their own feelings about, or reasons for, what they feed, and I really don't want to start a debate here--but-- When I told a dog nutritionist that the reason I thought Frosty should eat at least half his food as dry kibble (cause it was good for his teeth







), she just grinned and said "does eating crunchy cookies help your teeth?" She said eating crunchy hard food has nothing to do with the health of their teeth. I asked the vet about it and he said the same. They said if the dog prefers canned and it is a canned that is recommended as a completed and healthy food, I should quit trying so hard to get him to eat the dry stuff. I still have it there for him 24/7 and feel better if he eats a bit of it, mostly because I believe that variety is good--bigger chance of getting all the essentials he needs. He has always, from day one, been a poor eater, so getting all the necessities down him is a problem.







I'm also cooking for him as part of his diet now. [/QUOTE] 



<span style="font-family:Georgia">


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeffery stopped eating his puppy kibble on his own at about 13-14 months. The only reason I was till giving it to him is I wanted to use up the rest of the food before getting a new bag. I think he was just tired of eating it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, my vet said it was ok to switch to adult food at 5 months .... this sounds young now compared to everyone else ..... from day one he's always had kibble mixed in with his wet food & this continued after 5 months, only he went to the adult type. He still has a mix of wet & dry each meal.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Right now I feed Tango 1/4 cup of dry Royal Canin Mini-Puppy mixed with 2-3 teaspoons of Pro Plan Puppy wet food. Tango will be 7 months old on 7/18 and I was just wondering when I should stop feeding him the wet food and then when should I change from puppy food to adult food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I switched Chulita over around 10 to 10 1/2 months old from Innova Puppy Food to NB Duck and Potato on my own. I didn't need or felt I had to ask the Vet or anything. She switched over with NO PROBLEM....but then again she will eat anything. I had to switch her over to Hills Prescription z/d Ultra Allegry for diet/allergy reasons and she eats that now with no problem.


----------

